# TW Wallpaper from Gallery cropping issue



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

I was running CM10 for quite a while, and I recently went back to rooted stock TW. (Primarily because of the very poor battery life and unstable Bluetooth issues on CM10 for now)

I am trying to use a gallery picture for my wallpaper. I figured out that the stock TW wallpapers are 960x960, so I cropped my gallery pictures down to that size.

However, when I try to select a gallery picture for a wallpaper, it still requires cropping (for some reason). The end result is that I end up with a lousy looking portrait wallpaper if the wallpaper scrolls, and a lousy looking landscape wallpaper all the time.

Am I missing something here? It seems odd that I can't use any pictures from my gallery to make a nice wallpaper.

AJ


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

The resolution of wallpapers should be 720x1280 for a static non scrolling wallpaper and 1440x1280 for a scrolling wallpaper. Also, stock gallery app never properly set wallpapers for me so I continue to use my preferred alternative, "QuickPic."


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

SlimSnoopOS said:


> Also, stock gallery app never properly set wallpapers for me so I continue to use my preferred alternative, "QuickPic."


QuickPic did the trick! Thanks, SlimSnoopOS!

AzJazz


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

SlimSnoopOS said:


> The resolution of wallpapers should be 720x1280 for a static non scrolling wallpaper and 1440x1280 for a scrolling wallpaper. Also, stock gallery app never properly set wallpapers for me so I continue to use my preferred alternative, "QuickPic."


Thanks for the suggestion!!


----------

